# Cleaning LCD screen?



## harpoon (Nov 11, 2006)

My laptop lcd screen has many patch marks accumulated over the period of time.Once I tried to remove the same with liquid cleaner but that left with more white patches.What is the best mode & stuff to clean the lcd screen?


----------



## ranjan2001 (Nov 11, 2006)

I too did that mistake & after that only use plain water with lint free cloth, I am looking to remove those ugly marks on my lcd.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 11, 2006)

use the "Colin" Cleansing liquid.

Its completely safe to use, i use it for my Desktop Monitor & my bros. Laptop LCD.
You can use to clean your whole Laptop too, coz it does affect the Paints.


----------



## harpoon (Nov 11, 2006)

Sorry.The Colin cleaner leaves patch marks all over the screen.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 12, 2006)

You have use a VERY SOFT  COTTON CLOTH (try the yellow cloth) or a "baniyan"  will do fine ..
Just polish (rub) a little while, even after the cleansing liquid has dried off.


----------



## tuxfan (Nov 12, 2006)

I use a soft cloth and plain clean (aquaguard ) water. The cloth has to be semi-dry and not fully wet.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Nov 12, 2006)

But how get the ugly marks removed from the LCD which is caused by using Colin or any other liquid.


----------



## manas (Nov 12, 2006)

You might want to read this..

*labnol.blogspot.com/2006/11/wipe-clean-lcd-screen-laptop-monitor.html


----------



## ranjan2001 (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks Manas for that link.
I did use iso-propyl alcohol which created those marks but I sprayed it directly on to LCD "Which I should not have done"
May be I try the alternative way to spray it on cloth & then wipe the lcd screen.


----------



## janitha (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks friends, I never knew LCD screen was sooo sensitive!


----------



## harpoon (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks Manas.That link was very useful;also a very good excuse to down a few pegs of Vodka.Love it.


----------



## manas (Nov 12, 2006)

Glad, it helped you.


----------



## tuxfan (Nov 13, 2006)

Hey manas!! It helped me too  Thanks for the link.


----------



## manas (Nov 13, 2006)

Glad it was of help to members


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 14, 2006)

*pro.imagehost.biz/ims/pictes/209155.gif ^^ Very sweet & cute avatar


----------

